# Ants!



## GSDrywall (Feb 12, 2014)

I live in Hawaii, on the island of Kauai and I swear I have every ant that this island has living in and around my home. So I bought an ant poison online that a pest control company used when I ran out of it. Advion Ant Gel by DuPont. All the ants seem to like it and vanish (if I keep up with the treatment) but.... those damn tiny small brown ants seem to be immune to it. I'll try and contact DuPont about this issue but would anyone happen to know if different ants require a different poison? Those tiny brown ant colonies pop out all over the damn place. Drawers, between towels, and in the drywall. Help me! Haha!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Different ants eat different things.
One that's work for me is Terro.
Any home center or hardware will have it.
http://www.terro.com/guide-ants.php


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My house is protected by Ant Lions but I have none for sale or lease.:laughing: sorry


----------

